# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 42)



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2019)

*Besides the 3 obvious tools you use daily, your brain, a pencil, and a tape measure, what is the most useful tool in your shop?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 13, 2019)

I wood have to say my chainsaws and chainsaw mil, for without them their wood be no wood! They are instrumental in acquiring wood for turning and for lumber. They have provided wood that I might not have been able to afford to buy for projects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2019)

bandsaws

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 13, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> bandsaws



I can't even say bandSAW much less plural. I can't find the $$ to buy one new one that I need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm with Mike, only I just have one.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I can't even say bandSAW much less plural. I can't find the $$ to buy one new one that I need.


neither were new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 13, 2019)

Heck, I can't even find a used one big enough around here that I can afford. Seems like the few that I have found, they wanted almost new prices for them. I can find plenty of small bench top ones but they won't handle what I need to do with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Oct 13, 2019)

Freud ultra thin kerf carbide tip (table) saw blade! Makes perfect scale cuts almost 100% of the time w less loss of material and no sanding. Perfect bookmatch lines

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 13, 2019)

Not really one tool - but one group of things. Filtration/dust management. Between allergies and asthma, I would not be able to do woodworking without my dust collector, air cleaner, and a small collection of masks.

I'd rather keep the set of lungs I've got going than risk big problems later on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Heck, I can't even find a used one big enough around here that I can afford. Seems like the few that I have found, they wanted almost new prices for them. I can find plenty of small bench top ones but they won't handle what I need to do with them.



Find a prisoner to transport to Florida, and let me know what your budget is. I'll hook you up! Get them all the time down here on Craigslist.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2019)

How big a saw you want Eric?

https://ocala.craigslist.org/tls/d/crystal-river-milwaukee-dewalt/6993313817.html

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/d/jacksonville-beach-9-bandsaw-ryobi/6993955534.html 

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/d/jacksonville-jet-bandsaw/6995487913.html 

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/d/jacksonville-laguna-1412-bandsaw/6997391227.html 

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/d/lake-geneva-ricon-14-deluxe-bandsaw/6969978199.html 

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/d/ocala-bandsaw-grob-4v-24/6994325614.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 13, 2019)

Man, I'd like that Laguna. If I had the $$ and was heading in that direction. The better half just had to buy a new car. She used to work at a credit union and dealt with car dealers so she knows how they work. She was able to get a heck of a deal but there's a new payment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 13, 2019)

My workbench. 
Everything revolves around it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 13, 2019)

_*In* _my shop, is the lathe(s) followed by the Rikon slow speed grinder, then I s’pose the bandsaws(s). _Outside_ would be the chainsaws.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 13, 2019)

Going a different direction with this as I am with David, lathe, bandsaw, grinder......but here of late it is the IPad.....learning from y’all, YouTube, ordering, etc. pulls everything together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Oct 13, 2019)

Ditto Brinks answer. Nothing happens without my bench.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Man, I'd like that Laguna. If I had the $$ and was heading in that direction. The better half just had to buy a new car. She used to work at a credit union and dealt with car dealers so she knows how they work. She was able to get a heck of a deal but there's a new payment.



Whenever you're ready, just let me know, we've always got several to choose from. While local "North Florida" listings will pull in Jacksonville, Gainesville, Ocala, St. Augustine, in nearby, that was just part of what I found on the local board Eric. Rikon listed there would be dangerous, he's got a lightly used Jet 1640 EVS w/One Way Chuck, faceplate, live center, dead center, couple spur drives, 3 bowl gouges, set of HSS tools, Jet dust collector, and a few other goodies to go with it listed for $2000 also. 

Congrats on the new car. May she have better luck with the dealer than my wife. Had the tires rotated, right side tires mysteriously became low. Started setting off low tire alarm. Stopped back by the dealer, asked them to check the tires since they weren't a problem before. Service manager said, "Oh their just cold, they'll be alright." Told her the other day, I could air them up, but what she needed to do was carry it back to the dealer, and ask them to correct the problem they created, again. And, if he even remotely suggested the tires were just cold, to ask him how come the tires on the left side weren't cold too? 

-------------------------- 

Most useful tool in my shop huh??? 

Dude... You got any idea how many tools I got in my shop? That would be totally dependent upon the task at hand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 16, 2019)

Been thinking about this for days, tools...well that disqualifies the wood stove, oil furnace, stone sink, freezer, well water pump, phone and radio. Tool...., well guess the table saw, joiner, chop saw and band saw are out, being equipment so the vise is likely borderline. I'm going to 'cop out' and say hammer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 19, 2019)

Definitely one of my many workbenches. I use them for lay out, assembly, and finishing.
Not to mention holding my tools while I work. I have my bench lathe mounted on one of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Acadian (Oct 19, 2019)

Bandsaw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)

In Ripjack's shop.....a dustpan....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

